
Ask HN: How to recover disabled Facebook account? - ylee
My Facebook account, about 15 years old (yes, going back to the days when it was only open to those at certain colleges), was disabled without warning:<p><pre><code>  Your Account Has Been Disabled
  For more information, or if you think your account was disabled by mistake, please visit the Help Center.
</code></pre>
The Help Center link says:<p><pre><code>  Why was my account disabled?
  Your account was disabled for violating Facebook&#x27;s Terms. Please review our Community Standards to learn more about what&#x27;s allowed on Facebook. If you think your account was disabled by mistake, please let us know.
</code></pre>
The &quot;let us know&quot; link gives me a form which I&#x27;ve filled out with a copy of my driver&#x27;s license (and heard nothing back), but based on what it says I don&#x27;t think it&#x27;s the right outlet. When searching for &quot;disabled&quot; in Help Center, I see<p><pre><code>  Why is my account disabled?
  We disable Facebook accounts that don&#x27;t follow the Facebook Terms. 
  Some examples include:
  Posting content that doesn&#x27;t follow the Facebook Terms.
  Using a fake name.
  Impersonating someone.
  Continuing behavior that&#x27;s not allowed on Facebook by violating our Community Standards.
  Contacting other people for the purpose of harassment, advertising, promoting, or other conduct that&#x27;s not allowed.
</code></pre>
I do not believe any of the above applies to me:<p>* I almost never posted anything to Facebook, much less anything political&#x2F;controversial. Mostly I used the account to sometimes &quot;Like&quot; companies when required to enter giveaways.<p>* I used my real name.<p>* I never contacted anyone other than a couple of times to request customer support for non Facebook-related products.<p>I do not know anyone who works at Facebook. Suggestions?
======
n-gauge
if it's just been used for give aways create a new one?

~~~
ylee
Two reasons:

* My account is very old and I'd like to have it back for that reason alone.

* I don't know what would happen if I created another one without first finding out why my previous one was disabled.

